# Which truck Ford F150 Ecoboost or the 6.2 V8



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Thinking about buying a new truck and I pull a 22' BoatRight 80 miles round trip atleast once a week , what would be a better truck.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*5.0*

You might look at the new 302 5 liter,6sp auto 3.55 gears 365hp 385ftlbs tq really pleased with mine 12-15 in town,18-21 hwy run a hole in the wind [ what Hemi??????]


----------



## Baystealth 2230 (Sep 14, 2011)

I would go Ecoboost. The 6.2 will burn a ton more gas. The Eco has almost as much torque as the 6.2 with 420 lbs through almost all of the power band. It will easily pull it.


----------



## Baystealth 2230 (Sep 14, 2011)

The 5.0 wouldn't have any problems either.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I luv my new eco boost. Mucho power down low where you need it. 18 mpg in the city and 20.8 yesterday at 65 mph on the interstate. 2012 FX4 3.73 gears.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Yea from all the good things I been hear about the Ecoboost , I'm really leaning more towards it, I guess the the only way to know is test drive/ tow my boat with it. 
Thanks for everyone opinion 

I like that it has a 36 gal fuel tank now with great MPG. Just can't believe I'm even considering a v6


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm not in the market for a truck but curious, how much is the Ecoboost motor compared to the standard motor they use.


----------



## Baystealth 2230 (Sep 14, 2011)

The Ecoboost will run about $750 to $1,000 more.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

That's not to bad. I figured it would be several thousand more.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I have the F250 6.2L Crew Cab two wheel drive w/ 373 rear end......love it ! I wont go back to a 1/2 ton again.More room on the inside than the 1/2 ton and better suspension when pulling.I guess I'm ol school...LOL...a v6 is still a v6 at the end of the day....keep working the shiet out of it and it will finally go to sleep.  Oh...if one is REALLY worried about mileage, don't drive a truck.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

The eco boost makes the most power down in the lower RPM range. So the enging is not laboring like most V6's would. I was on the fence about it myself until I saw one of my buddies pulling a huge load. I hooked my tundra to that load only to find out the eco pulled better.


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

I love my EcoBoost. Tons of torque and way more top end power compared to my '11 v8 F-150 when pulling my 21' boat with an 85 gallon fuel tank. Plus unlike an F250 it rides like a Lincoln Town car when you're daily driving.
HOWEVER, the gas mileage advertised for "City" is a touch off...But for pulling a mid sized boat and cruising the City you won't be disappointed.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

so theres little to no turbo lag on the ecoboost?


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

goodwood said:


> so theres little to no turbo lag on the ecoboost?


None that I can tell. The turbo really kicks in good around 2300 RPM on my truck. It glues you to the seat.:cheers:


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

Loads of turbo lag. The Eco boost will run great when you have your foot in it. I miss my 2500 diesel.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

saltwaterjunky said:


> You might look at the new 302 5 liter,6sp auto 3.55 gears 365hp 385ftlbs tq really pleased with mine 12-15 in town,18-21 hwy run a hole in the wind [ what Hemi??????]


x2

I was looking at the eco boost, just got a better deal on the overall truck with the 5.0. I pull an old "heavy" aquasport and have zero problems pulling it and still get between 14-16 mpg while pulling it. The few people that I know that have the eco boost love them as long as they arent towing anything.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

i would think anything you buy would pull that boat it's not that heavy


----------



## ccfishing (Jan 30, 2012)

bentman said:


> i would think anything you buy would pull that boat it's not that heavy


X2

I pull about the same size boat on a 90 mile round trip, 3-4 times a week in the summer with a v6 xterra. It does just fine as long as the free way does not have puddles.


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*ecoboost*

There is no turbo lag and it will run circles around a V8.It gets great mileage..


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Im so close to buying one I dont need it to pull anything Im keeping my 06 Megacab 1 ton for that. I just want a EZ driver with all the toys ! I looked at the other brands and they just dont have all the goodies ! If I stop driving my dodge everyday it should last another 10-15 yrs


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I guess they haven't been out long enough to get a good sense of longevity. Other than the marketing torture tests I wonder how well they hold up. I have read or heard that fixing turbos gets very expensive. Do you think they will go 150K-200K without issue? My 2002 Dogde is burning oil and coolant so it isn't long before I am in the market. Can decide on a Ford w/ecoboost or Tundra. I have read many good things about both.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't get the 5.0 with the 3.55. It's a dog. I know. I have one and pulling my 24 HO I can definitely tell it's there. My Tundra 5.7 pulled it much better.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Test drove both the ecoboost and the tundra. I own a tundra now. If you're not hauling much the ecoboost might be your choice. A buddy and I hauled a round bale on a trailer with his ecoboost the other day. We weren't pleased... The tundra isn't as efficient as the ecoboost just driving around empty but when you need the extra power the tundra wins hands down. I also am keeping my '06 Cummins to pull the bigger stuff. The tundra handles the smaller loads just fine.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

tundra is definitely at the top of the half ton truck class. they arent cheap either. however if i want something that big and powerful id go with a 3/4 ton diesel. i could spend half of what a tundra cost on a low mileage 6.0 powerstroke, bulletproof it, and get better fuel economy and more power to tow.


----------

